# Como obtengo 8 ohm de 2 parlantes de 8 ohm?



## AngelSantiago (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola a los muchachos del foro, tengo me llegaron 2 bafles los cuales van conectados a un amplificador con una impedancia de 8 ohom en cada salida. En los dos bafles los twiters quemados por la mala conexión que tenían. Cada bafle tiene: 2 parlantes de 10 pulg. de 8 ohom,pesados;  2 twiter bala de los comunes y uno en el medio un poco mas grande tipo rectangular ( envio la foto de estos). La pregunta es como es la conexión para obtener a la salida 8 ohom en cada bafle?. Los 4 parlantes grandes están bien, ya que si estaría quemados, lo ideal sería ponerles bobinas de 4 ohom a cada uno, colocarlos en serie y solucionaria el problema, pero no es así. Gracias por la atención


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Eso es imposible... o tendras 4 ohms o 16 ohms. 
Solo se me ocurren dos soluciones nada practicas.
Si tienes 4 ohm, agrega otra resistencia de 4 ohm en serie, pero disiparas la mitad de la potencia en la resistencia.
Si tienes 16 ohms, usa un transformador de acoplamiento 2:1, pero ahora tendras que buscar el transformador.


----------



## AngelSantiago (Mar 25, 2010)

Gracias antiworld por contestar pero por estos rumbos no consigo el dichoso trafo.???


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 25, 2010)

Por eso digo que ambas soluciones no son prácticas.
La unica solución nada profesional, es que consigas un transformador 220 a 110. conectas el ampli a la entrada de 110 y las bocinas en serie a la salida de 220, pero tu calidad de sonido será comprometida.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

¿Y por qué no un fitro pasa todo (o un pasabajos) entre los dos parlantes?
Con eso se desenganchan las impedancias y estamos en los 8 Ohm nominales...

Saludos


----------



## AngelSantiago (Mar 25, 2010)

Cach*O*, como sería el filtro que sugieres?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

Por acá tenés un tema sobre crossovers: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

En el segundo posteo tenés un esquema de cómo se conectan y a lo largo de todo el tema hay infinidad de fórmulas y tablas para construirlos.


Saludos


----------

